
Internet Curated: A collection of 100+ hand-picked curated resources and tools - piotrkulpinski
http://internetcurated.com
======
atourgates
Looks like a some useful, but I've seldom seen the word "curated" over-used
more. In a cursory glance of a couple categories, it looks like "curated" is
used in close to 50% of the collection-item descriptions.

When you over-use a word that much, it tends to lose any meaning.

